# ZFS: No hope :(



## Windmill (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm just thinking to give up. I just can't find a way to install FreeBSD, especially when it comes to ZFS partitioning. I can't find a good guide on this, and I don't understand anything. Any help?


----------



## chrbr (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: No hope *

Dear @Windmill,

Are you already familiar with FreeBSD? If not it might be a good approach to do an installation on a single disk using the UFS file system. Once you have managed to work with FreeBSD the next step could be to attack the file system. If I may speak for myself, it is easier for me to split the tasks as much as possible rather than getting lost by trying too much new stuff in one step.

Regarding the documentation you might have already have a look at the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/filesystems-zfs.html. There is a link to a wiki page https://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSTuningGuide. One reference is from the makers of ZFS http://www.solarisinternals.com/wiki/index.php/ZFS_Best_Practices_Guide which contains a lot of references as well. I think in total it is a lot of information.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: No hope *



			
				Windmill said:
			
		

> I'm just thinking to give up. I just can't find a way to install FreeBSD, especially when in comes to ZFS partitioning. I can't find a good guide on this, and I don't understand anything. Any help?


If you install FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE it has an option for ZFS on root installation, which does all the partitioning for you if you use guided installation. Have you tried that installation method?


----------



## helizeg (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *

The probably most complete guide on "RootOnZFS" actually comes from the FreeBSD Wiki. I followed the section 1.2.5 for a GPT install(multi-boot) with great success. There are guides for  MBR install as well. 
Those guide for the FreeBSD 9.0 Release actually apply equally well for Release 10.0.0
Don't know why people seldom  mention it when it comes to the guidance for a root on ZFS install for FreeBSD :q 

Good luck for your new venture!

FreeBSD Wiki - Root On ZFS ............the missing chapter from the handbook  
https://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS


----------



## Windmill (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *

Thank for the answers. Howewer, is PCBSD a suitable solutions until I learn more about FreeBSD and ZFS? Anyone tried it? I'd like to migrate to another free system because I don't like the way Linux is taking.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *



			
				Windmill said:
			
		

> Howewer, is PCBSD a suitable solutions until I learn more about FreeBSD and ZFS?


Yes, absolutely.



> Anyone tried it?


Tried it, yes. But I never left FreeBSD, so I only tested PC-BSD a couple of times. It works really well, it's mostly FreeBSD under the hood with some additional configurations so it's easy to install and use for new users like yourself.


----------



## Windmill (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *

Yes, I know that PC-BSD is essentially FreeBSD at the core plus some additional software and a preconfigured system. I'll try it to save the headache in configuring a basic FreeBSD until I'll be more expert, I guess. Thanks howewer, the guide for root on ZFS wasn't in the handbook (at least I didn't find it mentioned), so I think someone should add it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *



			
				Windmill said:
			
		

> Thanks howewer, the guide for root on ZFS wasn't in the handbook (at least I didn't find it mentioned), so I think someone should add it.


The installer of FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE can install root-on-ZFS. There's no need to do this by hand any more (although it's still possible of course).


----------



## Windmill (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *

I read experimental and though it was better to do it by hand


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: No hope *



			
				Windmill said:
			
		

> I read experimental and though it was better to do it by hand


It's marked "experimental" because it's a new feature and it may not work in all situations.


----------



## Windmill (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok, I did it from the installer. Now I have to configure the system. Expect a lot of other posts of mine


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 23, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> I'm just thinking to give up. I just can't find a way to install FreeBSD, especially when it comes to ZFS partitioning. I can't find a good guide on this, and I don't understand anything. Any help?


I know I'm a bit late to the party but still can't help mention this howto post.

I know it was aimed at FreeBSD 9 more so than 10 but despite that it can still be easily used. Just don't forget to check out the entire thread because there have been some changes between the versions when it comes to the ZFS commands.


----------



## Windmill (May 12, 2014)

Now that I need it to install FreeBSD with other OSes, I'll try that guide. Howewer the documentation should really be updated, for beginners it's really confusing


----------

